# Just A Journal



## nikegurl (Feb 22, 2005)

My primary goal at the moment  - regain my strength and "relose" my fat   


Yesterday's Meals

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
1 Tbs pb
1/3 c oats

MEAL 2
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup (cooked measure) rice
broccoli
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo
Western Alternative bagel

MEAL 4
4 oz 96% lean ground sirloin
4 oz yam
mixed greens salad w/vinegar
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops whey
1/3 cup oats

MEAL 6
1 whole egg
5 egg whites

TOTALS
1620 calories
31 g fat 18%
123 g carbs 29%
206 g protein 53%

I should probably add in 2 more fish oil caps a day.  

Other than that - I think I'll stick with a plan close to this for at least a few weeks and adjust as needed from there.  I've thought about nudging carbs up just a bit but I figure I'll see how things go first.


----------



## sara (Feb 22, 2005)

Yay!!!: New journal


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Ng

How much fat you lookin' to "relose"?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi nikegurl.
Good luck!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 22, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Hi Ng
> 
> How much fat you lookin' to "relose"?



I'd say roughly 12 lbs.  I'll know better as I get closer but that's about right.

Thanks for the well wishes Kerry and Sara.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello stranger


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hello stranger



backatcha.  now would ya quit disappearing?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, I'll be here so much you'll be asking for the opposite   But seriously, Im glad your back.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks.  it's going to suck at first - i've lost so much strength 

BUT this time around i'm going to listen to a wise friend and try to "enjoy the process"

i'll have to keep reminding myself as i struggle with dbs 15 lbs lighter than before on chest day...but i'll get there and past "there" if i keep going.  

g'night - will log my workout and today's meals tomorrow.


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 22, 2005)

G'luck Hillary. 
Btw, aren't those bagels tiny? I've gotten them at Ralph's before.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2005)

GL NG!

Nice to see you back around


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks for the support.  

  the bagels are pretty tiny but they taste good and hold the tuna nicely   they only put 5 in a bag too which seems like a stupid number


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2005)

Tuesday's meals were identical to Monday.  I'm hating the ground sirloin though so when it's finished I'll probably just have chicken twice.

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
1 Tbs pb
1/3 c oats

MEAL 2
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup (cooked measure) rice
broccoli
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo
Western Alternative bagel

MEAL 4
4 oz 96% lean ground sirloin
4 oz yam
mixed greens salad w/vinegar
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops whey
1/3 cup oats

MEAL 6
1 whole egg
5 egg whites

TOTALS
1620 calories
31 g fat 18%
123 g carbs 29%
206 g protein 53%


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2005)

When I stopped working out I was about ready to use the 50s for flat DB presses.  (I was getting decent reps with the 45s)  Now I'm down to the 35s on my "heavy" (as if  ) set.

** note to self - try to enjoy the process **

I don't like being weak but I'll get through it if I keep at it.

CHEST
Flat DB Press
10 x 25
10 x 30
8 x 35

Incline DB Press
10 x 25
5 x 30 
7 x 25 

Pec Deck
12 x 45
8 x 60
10 x 45

Abs - 6 sets


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2005)

> ** note to self - try to enjoy the process **


Those sound like wise words


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 23, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Those sound like wise words



he's a wise guy (not to be confused with a wiseguy as portrayed on The Sopranos)   

it's shameful that 6 sets of abs can make me sore....must remember to enjoy the process sore abs and all.....


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2005)

same exact food yesterday

MEAL 1
1.5 scoops whey
1 Tbs pb
1/3 c oats

MEAL 2
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup (cooked measure) rice
broccoli
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 3
can tuna
Tbs Just 2 Good Mayo
Western Alternative bagel

MEAL 4
4 oz 96% lean ground sirloin
4 oz yam
mixed greens salad w/vinegar
2 fish oil caps

MEAL 5
1.5 scoops whey
1/3 cup oats

MEAL 6
1 whole egg
5 egg whites

TOTALS
1620 calories
31 g fat 18%
123 g carbs 29%
206 g protein 53%


My workouts are a joke at this point....but I'm just going to make sure they all get done this week and build from there. 

BACK
WG Pulldown
80 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 8

Cable/Pulley Row
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 8

DB Rows
30 x 10
30 x 8
30 x 8

Next week I've got to start in on the cardio.  Actually, I'll get that going this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

Dont be so hard on yourself.. I just got back from a 2 month layoff, and I feel your pain.  It will come back though(I hope LOL).


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2005)

oh...it WILL come back.  i insist on it.  

it just feels goofy logging my whopping 9 set workouts.  

so far so good though. 
i've gone to the gym as planned, i haven't skipped any meals, i haven't eaten any crap.  that'll have to do for this week.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> When I stopped working out I was about ready to use the 50s for flat DB presses.  (I was getting decent reps with the 45s)  Now I'm down to the 35s on my "heavy" (as if  ) set.
> 
> ** note to self - try to enjoy the process **
> 
> I don't like being weak but I'll get through it if I keep at it.



I've been here and feel for ya, it can be as frustrating as hell but you'll probably get that strength back with gains before ya know it.
Journal is looking great!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I've been here and feel for ya, it can be as frustrating as hell



It's even more frustrating than I knew it would be...but "this too shall pass" as long as I keep going.  I don't know how long it will take but eventually I'll feel like I'm getting strong again.  Until then - I'm just going to keep at it.
Thanks for the support.

Last night was shoulders.

DB PRESSES
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 9
22.5 x 7

WG UPRIGHT ROWS
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 8

LATERAL RAISES
12.5 x 8
12.5 x 8

REVERSE PEC DECK
30 x 12
45 x 10

next week I'll add the cardio in.  i'm thinking 4 days a week and only 20 minutes to start.  i'm really going to hate that part.    


diet was the same yesterday except for a ton of baby carrots.


----------



## wild (Feb 25, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> It's even more frustrating than I knew it would be...but "this too shall pass" as long as I keep going.  I don't know how long it will take but eventually I'll feel like I'm getting strong again.  Until then - I'm just going to keep at it.



 



> next week I'll add the cardio in.  i'm thinking 4 days a week and only 20 minutes to start.  i'm really going to hate that part.



...good to see some things never change


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2005)

wild-thang said:
			
		

> ...good to see some things never change



i can practically guarantee that my loathing of cardio won't ever change.


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey girl


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking good. Everything good takes time.

Nike you used to have pics up, correct?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Looking good. Everything good takes time.
> 
> Nike you used to have pics up, correct?



thanks.  yep, I used to have pictures up.  they're still in an old journal somewhere.  

Confession time....
diet has been really good.
cardio actually happened this morning.
i haven't lifted since friday.  

It's a long story but basically I was in the emergency room with a friend (i'm fine) 2 nights in a row.  very little sleep....and trying to help him out while he recovers so things are really hectic and i'm stretched pretty thin.  

It's not the end of the world but I know I have to get back in the gym soon or I'll wind up slacking again for ages.

I really do have to catch up on some sleep and then the plan is to get back to the gym on Saturday.  I'm going to go with a push/pull split for awhile and see how that treats me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Is your friend doing ok now?  Where are the workouts


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 10, 2005)

no workouts.  (i should learn to lie)  i've been working 7am - 8pm all week and it's kicking my ass.  deadline is this weekend so at least there's an end in sight.  i've been eating well and training...not at all  

famous last words - "monday"


----------



## wild (Mar 10, 2005)

I've been waiting for an update missy! ....I'll just have to bump this on monday


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Its past monday.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2005)

well....the good news is i've been to the gym for all scheduled workouts.  more good news - haven't eaten any crap and only skipped one meal (the fish was stinky and i was too lazy to cook the frozen chicken  )

bad news is...well i'll let my lame ass workout speak for itself.

CHEST
DB Press
30 x 10
35 x 8
35 x 8

Incline Machine Press
75 x 8
75 x 7
45 x 15

Pec Deck
60 x 8
45 x 10

SHOULDERS

DB Press
22.5 x 6
20 x 8

Upright Rows
30 x 10
40 x 8

TRICEPS
Pushdowns
75 x 8
60 x 10
60 x 8

ABS
6 sets 

Legs, Back and Bis tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice to see you back


----------



## wild (Mar 17, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back



Ditto


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Can I get some sugah too? lol


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Can I get some sugah too? lol



you did, silly!  you, jodie and wild (one for each)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2005)

last night

LEGS
leg press x 3
leg extenstions x 3
sldl x 3
leg curls x 2

BACK
WG Pulldowns x 4
seated cable rows x 3
db row x 2

BIS
BB Curl x 3
Hammer Curl x 2

I forgot calves.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I hate training calves.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

You work back + legs on the same day?


----------



## wild (Mar 19, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I forgot calves.  I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that I hate training calves.  I'm sure of it.



I decided I am never working calves again, lol....the last time I worked them was a couple months...and I could barely walk for a week....screw that nonsense


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't ever work calves   Never and my calves are big and solid.  I think its from wearing high heels and high heel boots all the time


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> you did, silly!  you, jodie and wild (one for each)



Sorry, Im slow


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 21, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> You work back + legs on the same day?



only for a few weeks (maybe 4?  we'll see).  i figure my one or two bodypart per day method isn't the way to go while i try to get back into it.  this way i'm hitting everything twice a week (but doing fewer sets per bodypart than i would be if i were only training the one thing).  i plan to go back to a bodypart per day - but i'm not there yet.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't ever work calves   Never and my calves are big and solid.  I think its from wearing high heels and high heel boots all the time



i have puny nonexistant calves.    guess not training them isn't the best way to fix it.    this week....i swear.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2005)

It's just genetics my dear.  I swear I can look at a squat rack and my legs grow yet I can't build my delts for the life of me.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> It's just genetics my dear.  I swear I can look at a squat rack and my legs grow yet I can't build my delts for the life of me.



 must be rough having those awesome legs.    (the smilie is smiling to show good humor and green to show envy )  

diet was great yesterday - until 10 pm.  pizza.  

i've really got to stop messing up or i'll be destined to fatness this summer.  really not much time before bathing suits


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

What kind of pizza?  Oh, and hello


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 22, 2005)

it had ham on it - but i picked a lot of that off.  as for the crust cheese and sauce....  i didn't pick any off.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm not posting my weights for a little while b/c it pisses me off.     :angel:

CHEST
DB Press 3 sets
Incline DB Press 3 sets
Pec Deck 2 sets

SHOULDERS
DB Press 3 sets
WG Upright Rows 2 sets
Lateral Raises SS w/Candlesticks - 2 sets

TRICEPS
CG Bench w/DBs 3 sets (love these - no wrist pain!  thanks Jodi   )
Pushdowns 2 sets

ABS
crunches 3 sets
capt. chair leg raises 2 sets


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## nikegurl (Mar 29, 2005)

i have to get better about updating.

i have to get better about a bunch of things.  i'm fat and summer's quickly approaching.  my basic plan has been not to miss meals or eat crap.  not too complicated but i have missed a few and i have eaten crap here and there.

time for another actual plan.  i'll probably go with my calories around 1700 or so.  Maybe 50% calories from protein, 30% carb and 20% fat    

not sure what would be my best option other than that it won't matter how i work out the macros and meals if i don't stick to it.  

as for training - i've been lifting 4 times a week on a push/pull split.  i've been skipping cardio and calves  

i'm going to commit to cardio 3 times a week for 20-30 minutes to start.  i'll hate it but that's reasonable and i'll do it.  i'm still pretty freaking weak from all my missed training and i guess the fat i've gained and muscle i've lost doesn't do much for my workouts.  

the push/pull makes sense but i just don't like it.  i'm going back to one (or two) bodyparts per day.  may not BE better but i enjoy it a lot more.  

if i don't come up with an eating plan (not so hard) and stick to it (i'm freaking useless in this area lately) i'll be wearing freaking jeans all summer long.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

> i have to get better about a bunch of things. i'm fat and summer's quickly approaching.


That's how I feel. 

Hang in there, though!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks MonStar.  the very worst part...i was saying the same thing LAST summer.  talk about wasted time.  damn.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

You can do it, just be consistent 

My old split was, just for some ideas.
Mon: Chest/shoulder/tricep
Tues: Back/traps
Wed: Off
Thur: Quad/hammies
Fri: Bicep/Calves
Sat/Sun: Off

One body part a day training is crap


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2005)

well - i've come up w/my training schedule and the basic idea of my eating plan.
i'm going to rotate carbs according to my training and average out weekly calories to about 11 per pound.  i thought about starting higher...but there's no time.  the freaking pool at my apartment complex is already mocking me  


Monday - no training.  very low carb   c'mon, it's freaking monday 

Tuesday - AM cardio (HIIT)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2005)

well - i've come up w/my training schedule and the basic idea of my eating plan.
i'm going to rotate carbs according to my training and average out weekly calories to about 11 per pound.  i thought about starting higher...but there's no time.  the freaking pool at my apartment complex is already mocking me  


Monday - no training.  very low carb   c'mon, it's freaking monday 

Tues -      AM cardio (HIIT)
               Chest & Bis
               high carb  (around 200 g)

Wed  -      AM cardio (SS)
               Legs
               medium carbs (around 100 g)

Thurs -     OFF
               very low carbs

Fri -         AM cardio (HIIT)
               back & calves
               high carbs (around 200 g)

Sat -        shoulders & tris
               medium carbs (around 100 g)

Sun -        AM cardio (ss)
                medium carbs (around 100 g)

look ok?  i was thinking my 2 high carb days should be farther apart but i couldn't match it up with my training.  so i've got 3 days with carbs around 100 grams.  2 days around 200 grams and 2 days pretty close to 0 (not training those days)


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2005)

and of course....  it won't work at all if i don't freaking do it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Looks good



oh good.  makes me feel better.  

i'm thinking protein around 200 grams and fat around 50 every day.

carbs will be as low as possible on my two low/no days.  around 100 grams on my 3 medium days and around 200 on the two high days.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

The split looks good.  I'll leave the eating plan to the nutrition gurus.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Capt!  I'm starting a new "joint journal" with Jodi and wild.  Feeling very motivated again.  Good to know you don't think the split looks ridiculous.  I know I like it and I figure that should count for something.   (but better to know you don't see it as a terrible plan)


----------

